# 4x4 Quad Opinions



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I am currently looking for a quad. I have had a good run with Honda recon, but it is time to upgrade to a 4x4 with more power. I mainly use the machine for plowing the drive in the winter and ice fishing. I do have property up north that I take it up to around a half dozen times in the summer or so and put a few miles on it. I am looking at used quads that are 4x4 with a 400cc engine or larger. I am curious if you guys have opinions on the ride, acceleration, top speed, traction, RELIABILITY,and handling of the following quads. Or if you have any suggestions on alternative quads that are comparable to these that I should look at. Thanks!

1. Honda foreman 4x4
2. Polaris sportsman
3. Yamaha big bear, wolverine, grizzly


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

sniper's mojo said:


> I am currently looking for a quad. I have had a good run with Honda recon, but it is time to upgrade to a 4x4 with more power. I mainly use the machine for plowing the drive in the winter and ice fishing. I do have property up north that I take it up to around a half dozen times in the summer or so and put a few miles on it. I am looking at used quads that are 4x4 with a 400cc engine or larger. I am curious if you guys have opinions on the ride, acceleration, top speed, traction, RELIABILITY,and handling of the following quads. Or if you have any suggestions on alternative quads that are comparable to these that I should look at. Thanks!
> 
> 1. Honda foreman 4x4
> 2. Polaris sportsman
> 3. Yamaha big bear, wolverine, grizzly


All of the machines you listed are great Quad's, ride goes to Sportsman, acceleration and top speed goes to either the Grizz or the Sportsman (depending on which model you choose). Traction goes to the Sportsman or a Yammie that has a differential lock, Honda is still stuck with a 3 wheel drive machine's (Warn does make an after market locker for it)! I would say all machine's are equal in reliability anymore, all manufacturers have come along way's. I have owned all brands you have listed and the only problems I had with any were self inflicted. 
I would also look at Arctic Cats and Can-am's, both make excellent machines also!
I am sure I will upset many with this statement but sometimes the truth hurts, I am a huge Honda fan so it hurts me to say it! But Honda is falling behind fast. Speed, traction, braking, comfort, they keep selling old technology and people keep buying cause of their name. Don't get me wrong they make a good machine, I just don't think its as good as their competitors any more.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

blk82072 said:


> All of the machines you listed are great Quad's, ride goes to Sportsman, acceleration and top speed goes to either the Grizz or the Sportsman (depending on which model you choose). Traction goes to the Sportsman or a Yammie that has a differential lock, Honda is still stuck with a 3 wheel drive machine's (Warn does make an after market locker for it)! I would say all machine's are equal in reliability anymore, all manufacturers have come along way's. I have owned all brands you have listed and the only problems I had with any were self inflicted.
> I would also look at Arctic Cats and Can-am's, both make excellent machines also!
> I am sure I will upset many with this statement but sometimes the truth hurts, I am a huge Honda fan so it hurts me to say it! But Honda is falling behind fast. Speed, traction, braking, comfort, they keep selling old technology and people keep buying cause of their name. Don't get me wrong they make a good machine, I just don't think its as good as their competitors any more.


I aggree with you on this. Although it is proven that Polaris is also useful as a boat anchor due to its wieght but Polaris is putting there line up of quads on a diet hopefully in 2009 they will wiegh less.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I agree with the others.
Out of that bunch, I'd probably go with the Polaris 500 Sportsman and then maybe the Grizzly 660. The Grizzly 450 is nice as well. So is the grizzly 700 with power steering but it's expensive. The wolverine is a 4x4 sport quad....not even an option for your use really. The "new" 400 Big Bear is nice...has a locker and comes with ITP Mudlites which are great tires.....but some lawnmoweres are faster! :evil: Would be a good ice fishing and plower though as it has very low stock gearing...you'd find yourself starting off in second most times as 1st gear is really low. It's also an air cooled single, so maintanance is minimal. 
If you go with the Sportsman, go with at least the 450. They are heavier than most, but for your uses, thats not a bad thing. Heavy can be good for plowing and towing at times. 
I wouldn't even consider the Honda. They are very reliable but they have fallen behind in the utility atv world. I wouldn't own a 4x4 quad without true 4wheel drive for one. The racks are small and the weight ratings are low compared to others in the same class. It has been reported on here and other sites that the E.S transmission has had issues in cold weather....could be fixed now but I don't know. I expect Honda to revamp the lineup at some point...they did add power steering to the 680.
If 400cc is what your looking at, I would seriously look at the Can-Am (new name, was BRP) Outlander. Nothing in the 400 class can touch it powerwise, some 500 class machines can't for that matter. Has the Visco Lok 4x4 which works automaticaly. I prefer a manual locker so I control lock, but this system works pretty good. The Outlander would be my first choice in a quad in that size range.
If you really want to step up in power from your recon though, I'd look at least to the 500cc quads or higher. The Grizzly 660 is a big bore quad that is still fairly small and light and not too intimidating. Though most your looking at will be bigger than your Recon. Outlander 500 is also nice and will run neck and neck with a Grizzly 660...though Grizzly 660 owners won't want to believe it.


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I am really a Honda fan myself. I have owned 2 hondas and really only had a couple of very minor problems with them. I did not know about the difference in 4 wheel drive systems, good to know. I like the Polaris sportsman the best, but am concerned with all of the fully automatic stuff. It seems the more technology you have on a mchine, the more there is to go wrong. The reliability is my main concern since I will be buying a used one and dont want to spend a fortune keepin it going. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I like a HONDA had the same 3 Honda 400 Foremans since 98 /99 and never done anything but changed a spark plug in them.


----------



## Split Shot (May 15, 2004)

Not sure about the Honda or Yamaha quads but have some experience with the Polaris. Had a 425 magnum 4x4 for 11 years. Never had a problem that wasn't 'kid inflicted' . Replaced it with an '06 800EFI Sportsman in october and love it! 
Ride and handling- very comfortable, large seat, big enough for 2. Independant suspension makes a big difference crawling over logs etc. on trails. Wheel base is wide, feels very stabil.
Acceleration and top speed...:yikes: !!!!!

Traction- chain it to a tree, it will dig 4 holes. The new radial tires are amazing with 3# of air.

Reliability- old one was very reliable. Gotta believe the EFI on the new one will be a plus. 

Plowing- had a 48" plow on the 425, it was OK but a little to light for a large snowfall. Had enough power just not enough traction. Installed a 60" blade on the new machine. With 160# of salt on the back rack this thing pushes snow like a small truck!

Ice fishing- some of the newer quads (honda I think, not sure) have an electric solinoid for shift and 4x4 functions. I've read complaints from others that have had frozen snow and slush cause problems. 

If you haven't allready, check out www.atvquadsquad.com. Lots of info, reviews and knowledgable guys. Hope this helps.

Take care, Al


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> I aggree with you on this. Although it is proven that Polaris is also useful as a boat anchor due to its wieght but Polaris is putting there line up of quads on a diet hopefully in 2009 they will wiegh less.


I will agree they are heavy, that is one of the attractions to me. Its a utility Quad, I work the snot out of it. I can tow a 6'x10' trailer loaded to the top of the 3' sides with split wood, my driveway is 250 yards long and I plow it with ease. 

Polaris already has light quads, their called sport quads. I want a big Fat Heavy but still has plenty of power Utility Machine!

If they go on to much of a diet, I will look at other brands for my next purchase.


----------



## blk82072 (Feb 10, 2007)

sniper's mojo said:


> Thanks for the information. I am really a Honda fan myself. I have owned 2 hondas and really only had a couple of very minor problems with them. I did not know about the difference in 4 wheel drive systems, good to know. I like the Polaris sportsman the best, but am concerned with all of the fully automatic stuff. It seems the more technology you have on a mchine, the more there is to go wrong. The reliability is my main concern since I will be buying a used one and dont want to spend a fortune keepin it going. Thanks again for the tips.


Don't be concerned with the fully automatic. They use a clutch, same a a snowmobile. They are very reliable, easy to work on, make it easier to tune for power where you want it. Some (non clutch style owners) say that if they get a little wet the clutch slips, if that happens you have a leak and need a gasket some where. I can and have run my Sportsman to the seat in water with no slippage. And if it does get wet and slip, put it in neutral, rev it up a bit and its dry in thirty seconds. But believe me its hard to get them wet!

Not Stuck, and the transmission still working fine. Just wanted a picture!


----------



## busybeaver (Apr 7, 2006)

Love my 2002 rubicon 500. It has the hondamatic trans. never had it freeze up but I have read that it can happen. My only complaint is the top end speed 52,but it will do 52 with my 280 pound buddy on the back riding with me down the road. It has done everything I have asked of it , including plow snow 300 feet of driveway,towed massive trailer loads of wood up hills out of my ma's property. I had a lot of fun this winter trying to get it stuck driving over the snowbanks I had piled up.If we get a lot of snow I put weight on it. This spring I will be selling my 03 GSXR-1000 to buy a big bore quad,not sure wich brand yet.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a 05 660 Grizzly,plenty of power,torque and speed.Plows deep wet snow with ease.I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a hionda rancher and a Bombadier outlander 4x4. Love them both. plenty of power and they are reliable.


----------

